# Sub Contracotrs Needed for Indiana



## noaubab727 (Oct 10, 2008)

We are looking for reliable sub contractors with equipment for the 09-10 snow season. Looking to lease your labor and equipment. All equipment considered from ATV's with plows, plow trucks of varying sizes, skid steers with boxes or plows, and any other heavy equipment. Pay based off of equipment and experience. Need to be near Tippecanoe County.


----------



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am in the lafayette and looking for work. what do you need done?


----------



## noaubab727 (Oct 10, 2008)

send pics of any equipment you have to lease, your experience, and contact info to [email protected]


----------



## noaubab727 (Oct 10, 2008)

To the top


----------

